# Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen



## mothermehli (26. Mai 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

wir sind jetzt kurz vor dem Folienkauf und jetzt kann ich mich intensiver um die Pflanzenauswahl kümmern.
Man hört ja immer, das 'Altteich-Besitzer' gerne Ableger verteilen - mache ich mit meinen Stauden auch gerne - man will sie ja nicht wegschmeissen. Natürlich sind das meistens stärker wüchsige Pflanzen ... Ich wäre da gerne vorgewarnt, damit man weiß, wo man lieber ablehnen sollte. Gerade zu Anfang ist man ja froh über alles was wächst.

Also, welche Pflanzen würde Ihr auf keinen Fall in Euren Teich pflanzen, bzw. habt Ihr wieder entfernt.

Unser Teich ist ca. 7x9 m und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,20 tief. Es gibt eine Flachwasserzone von max 20 cm und eine Zone bei 40 cm und einen Ufergraben.
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Servus Melanie

__ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben würde ich nicht nehmen, die spitzen Wurzeln können die Folie durchbohren :crazy


----------



## Zottel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Stimmt was Helmut schreibt, das mit dem __ Rohrkolben ist so ne Sache. Wir haben den Rorkolben in einen Maurerkübel gepflanzt, der dient als Rhizomsperre und er kann sich nicht ausbreiten und vor allem die Folie bleibt ganz. Es gibt aber auch noch __ Zwergrohrkolben, der eignet sich ganz gut. Bei uns breitet sich der Wasserhahnenfuss ganz schön aus, aber er läßt sich ja gut wieder entfernen.


----------



## Eugen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Melanie

Teichsegge und Sumpfschachtelhalm wären meine NO-GO Favoriten
(aus leidvoller Erfahrung   )

__ Wasserhahnenfuß kann ich nicht genug haben  
Er blüht zur Zeit wunderschön.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Servus Eugen

Es freut mich ausserordentlich das dein __ Wasserhahnenfuß sehr schön blüht 

aber .......

Dürfen wir davon auch ein Bild sehen . Ich muß gestehen, habe noch nie einen gesehen oder als Wasserhahnenfuß wahrgenommen


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Helmut,

bin zwar nicht Eugen und die Bilder sind schlecht, aber abgelichtet hatte ich den blühenden __ Wasserhahnenfuß  schon mal...

 ...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Melanie,

ist halt immer ne frage wieviel arbeit man sich machen will, als absolutes no go kann ich das also hier nicht eindeutig bejaen:

ich habe meine - __ wasserminze - in den mini umgesiedelt da sie sehr viele unterwassertriebe bildet und sich somit schnell und stark ausbreitet. Sie kroch unter meine randsteine und wenn ich die triebe zoh waren die steine auch gleich mit durcheinander.

im teich verbleiben, aber reduziert ist noch das -sumpfvergissmeinnicht - das blüht sehr schön und reich, breitet sich aber überall im teich vermutlich mit hilfe des windes aus und ebenso ist es dann überall im garten zu finden, es kommt überall zurecht :crazy

am teichaußenrand solltest du aber auch aufpassen, viele arten chinaschilf und alle bambussorten außer fargesien bilden ausläufer die deiner teichfolie ohne passenden schutz gefährlich werden können.


----------



## mothermehli (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hallo Ihr lieben Teichfreunde,

sorry, dass ich mich nicht ehr gemeldet habe - aber ES IST VOLLBRACHT - ich habe gestern die Folie geordert 

Wie funktioniert das denn genau mit dem pflanzen in z.B. einen Maurerkübel? Schneidet man dann dort feine Rillen für den Wasseraustausch rein - oder wie zirkuliert das Wasser? Die Pflanzkörbe, die überall verkauft werden, braucht man die denn wirklich? Da gehen doch die Wurzeln so durch - oder nicht. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen. Meine Nachbarn haben Ihre Wasserpflanzen in Perlonstrümpfe gesteckt und dann zwischen die Kiesel (viele, viele - sehr viele Kiesel) geklemmt. Ich bin da noch sehr unentschlossen und freue mich auf Eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hallo Melli,

also - bis auf die Seerosen - hab ich im Gartenteich meine Pflanzen in die Freiheit gesetzt. Einsperren würde ich - ausser den Seerosen - wirklich nur die Spezies wie z.B. __ Rohrkolben. Von den anderen möchte ich eigentlich, dass sie sich ausbreiten.


----------



## Teicher (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hallo Mothermehli,  mein rat: lass die finger von Zungen __ Hahnenfuß, es vermehrt sich unheimlich.  Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## MichaelHX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Moin,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit __ Blutweiderich aus. Ich habe 2 in der Flachwasserzone und 1 im Garten. Den im Garten musste ich letztes Jahr entfernen. Dabei waren mir die enorm starken Holzwurzeln aufgefallen.

Können die die Folie beschädigen?

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen "ein schönes langes Wochenende" am
Gartenteich.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Michael

ich hab grad bei meiner Ausräumaktion 2 Weideriche ausgebuddelt.
Die Wurzeln verholzen zwar, haben aber meiner Folie nix angetan.

Und NO-GO ist der im Teich sicher nicht.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Servus Michael

Mir ist kein Fall von durchbohrter Folie im zusammenhang mit __ Blutweiderich bekannt. Er, wie du ja geschrieben hast, bildet zwar starke Wurzelstöcke aus, aber die Wurzelspitzen sind, zum Unterschied vom __ Schilf, weich und "Umgehen" Hindernisse


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Helmut, (und andere)

__ Blutweiderich hat bei mir schon mehrfach ne 0,5er Teichfolie gelocht (auch schon von nem Kumpel Berichte über den Kampf Lythrumwurzelstöcke über ner darunter kaputten Teichfolie zu roden gehört).

Würde mal grob geschätzt sagen: im Wettbewerb Folienlöchern steht es

__ Schilfrohr im Duell klar der unbezwingbare Campion, gefolgt vom Blutweiderich und ganz abgeschlagen am hintersten Ende der __ Rohrkolben

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Frank,

das hör ich jetzt zum ersten Mal.
Wobei 0,5mm Folie die wenigsten im Teich haben werden.
Oder doch 

Meine Folie ist 3fach verschweißte 1,5 mm (also 3x 0,5 ) dick.

Weder __ Weiderich noch __ Rohrkolben haben sich bis jetzt dran delektiert.


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Servus Frank

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht 

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf die Konstellation im Teich an, soll heißen, wenn eine Wurzel in eine Falte kriecht und unbedingt weiter muß (was ich allerdings nicht glaube, sind ja noch andere Wurzeln da), kann ich mir schon vorstellen, daß die Wurzel es schafft die Folie zu löchern. Auf blanker, glatter Folie kann ich es mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.


----------



## geha (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Mothermehli

ich denke die erste Zeit wirst du noch keine Sorgen mit den Pflanzen haben und froh sein wenn sie wachsen und deine Algen verdrängen 

und rausreissen kann man sie immer wieder...

Gruß Georg


----------



## mothermehli (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi Ihr Lieben,
so, habe mir mal eine Liste gemacht und werde mir mal Bilder von allem angucken, damit Ihr mir diese Pflanzen entweder nicht mitnehme oder in einen Bottich tue. Wie genau funktioniert das denn jetzt mit dem Maurerkübel? Müssen da Löcher rein oder wie geht das mit der Wasserzirkulation?
Toll, mein Vlies ist bereits angekommen - hoffentlich kommt die Folie morgen auch - dann steht einem Arbeitseinsatz am WOE nichts mehr im Wege - Hurra!!!
Liebe Grüße
Melanie


----------



## Zottel (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hallo Melanie,
wir haben __ Rohrkolben und Seerosen in Maurerkübel gepflanzt, beim Rohrkolben bloß keine Löcher reinschneiden, der bohrt sich dadurch. Die Kübel stehen komplett unter Wasser, da braucht nichts zirkulieren, geht wunderbar und das schon seit über 5 Jahre.


----------



## Biotopfan (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hei, ja der Zungenhahnenfuß breitet sich schon sehr aus, aber heute hab ich erst wieder jemand der einen neuen Teich hat eine riesenfreude damit gemacht... So einen nackige Folie mit ein bisschen Sand drauf sieht halt doch nicht so schön aus... Und ich finde, er sieht sehr apart aus, auch wenn er nicht blüht...
Hihi, ichhatte ihn in einen Teichkorb gesetzt, als ich meinen geschenkt bekam... da war er aber nicht lange drinen...der hat mir was gehustet...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## AnBo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hallo,
wie siehts denn mit Nadelsimse als __ Bodendecker aus ?
Der der sich noch nicht auskennt ;o)
Danke im voraus


----------



## Digicat (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich hatte Nadelsimse im Ex-Schwimmteich.
Wuchern, naja, es wurde von Jahr zu Jahr mehr ....

Übersicht
 

Details


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

Hi,

wirklich abraten kann ich vom Zwergschachtelhalm,
auch Binsenschachtelhalm genannt (Equisetum scirpoides).
Die Ausbreitung ist immens und er wandert auch bis
in angrenzende Rabatten.

Sehr schön dagegen der Große Teichschachtelhalm
(Equisetum hyemale var. Robustum)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*

eine "No Go" Pflanze ist Schwimmendes __ Laichkraut (Potamogeton nutans). Vor Jahren wurde ich das erst wieder los als ich damals den Teich das erste mal vergrößerte, kommt mir nie wieder in einen Teich. Jeder verbleibende Rest wucherte in kürzerster Zeit wieder mehrere qm Teich zu (zusammen mit der __ Seekanne). Diese ist ebenfalls ein "No Go" in kleinen Teichen

MfG Frank


----------



## MichaelHX (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen auf keinen Fall ?!? No-Go  Pflanzen*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> eine "No Go" Pflanze ist Schwimmendes __ Laichkraut (Potomogeton nutans). Vor Jahren wurde ich das erst wieder los als ich damals den Teich das erste mal vergrößerte, kommt mir nie wieder in einen Teich. Jeder verbleibende Rest wucherte in kürzerster Zeit wieder mehrere qm Teich zu (zusammen mit der __ Seekanne). Diese ist ebenfalls ein "No Go" in kleinen Teichen
> 
> MfG Frank



Hallo Frank,

nicht das ich dir nicht glaube - diese beiden Pflanzen habe ich seit
vielen Jahren, bei mir wachsen sie nur sehr spärlich. 

Gruß

Michael


----------

